# U2 Canadian dates



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Vancouver May 14&15
Montreal June 12&13
Toronto July 6&7

:smile-new:


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

No Alberta? It's one of the missus'es bucket-list things to see U2 live. Maybe more dates later.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

bzrkrage said:


> No Alberta? It's one of the missus'es bucket-list things to see U2 live. Maybe more dates later.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably not. The 'dome is probably not suitable for their stage set up. I'm glad they are doing arenas instead of stadiums this tour.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Managed to get upper deck singles to both T.O. shows. The best part is that I was able to redeem Amex rewards points to pay for the tix! :acigar:


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

doing got lower bowl tickets for the 14th and GA for the 15th. I probably won't stand in line all friday for good placement. I did that last time and made the front road but I am getting older and standing around makes me tired.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Two additional dates have been added for Montreal, June 16-17.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Vacation plans have changed so I have a pair of tickets for July 6 in Toronto available if anyone is interested. Sect 111. Selling for face value $600/pair. Hard copy tickets.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Still have two tickets for sale for Toronto July 6. Selling below cost for $200 each obo (face value is $300 each). Sect.111 Row 28.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

[video=youtube;dqwzUZ8DAwk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqwzUZ8DAwk[/video]


----------

